# Ναι, είναι βέβαιο: δεν υπάρχει *σ κ ρ ι π γκαζιού



## drsiebenmal (Mar 24, 2013)

Ας ξεκινήσω ξεκαθαρίζοντας στα γρήγορα τα κρίσιμα και σημαντικά. Ψάχνοντας (όπως συνήθως) για κάτι άλλο, διαπίστωσα ότι στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν (όχι λίγες... )αναφορές σε *σκριπ γκαζιού. 

Με λίγο ψάξιμο, σιγουρεύτηκα ότι αυτό που υπάρχει είναι το *γκριπ γκαζιού* (throttle rod), ο μηχανισμός που βρίσκεται στο τιμόνι των μοτοσικλετών, από όπου ελέγχεται το γκάζι.

Πώς στην ευχή έγινε η μετατροπή από γκριπ σε σκριπ, τρέχα γύρευε. Προφανώς, κάπου έπαιξε ρόλο η αντιστοιχία grip = λαβή και, ίσως, με τη βοήθεια κάποιου αυτόματου μεταφραστικού συστήματος που περιείχε τη λέξη _σκριπ_, γεννήθηκε και αυτό το τερατάκι.

Και τι σημαίνει η λέξη _σκριπ_; Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι ενώ πρόκειται για λέξη που έγινε ακόμη και τίτλος εφημερίδας που κυκλοφόρησε επί πολλά χρόνια στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα και τις αρχές του 20ου, η λέξη δεν υπάρχει πια (ή δεν την βρήκα) στα σύγχρονα λεξικά μας.

Υπάρχει όμως στις εγκυκλοπαίδειες. Ο Πάπυρος αναφέρει:

«Σκριπ» εφημερίδα της Αθήνας, εβδομαδιαία σατιρική αρχικά και αργότερα καθημερινή, την οποία ίδρυσε και διηύθυνε ώς τον θάνατό του ο Ευάγγελος Κουσουλάκος. Η αρχική, σατιρική μορφή της και ο τίτλος της είχαν ως αφορμή τα σκριπτ, τίτλους αναγκαστικών δανείων προς το δημόσιο (από την αγγλική λέξη script) για την αντιμετώπιση τής δεινής οικονομικής κρίσης, τα οποία διακωμωδήθηκαν από την κοινή γνώμη. Από το 1895 ώς το 1929, οπότε και έπαψε να εκδίδεται, ήταν πρωινή καθημερινή πολιτική εφημερίδα, διατηρώντας όμως και την σατιρική - ευθυμογραφική πνοή της. Σημείωσε από την αρχή σημαντική κυκλοφοριακή επιτυχία, συγκεντρώνοντας γύρω της πολλούς από τους καλύτερους ευθυμογράφους και λογίους τής εποχής. Μετά τον θάνατο τού ιδρυτή της (1903) την διεύθυνσή της ανέλαβε ο Γρηγόριος Ευστρατιάδης.

Σκριπ και σκριπτ είναι λοιπόν το ίδιο πράγμα; Ακόμη και τα αγγλικά λεξικά διστάζουν να το πουν ξεκάθαρα αυτό. Παρατηρήστε πιο κάτω, στην προέλευση του scrip πώς περιγράφει ότι ξεκίνησε από scrap για να επηρεάζεται από ένα σημείο και μετά, ιδίως στην οικονομική έννοια, από το script. Ορίστε:

Το σκριπ:

 *scrip* *noun*
*1.* a receipt, certificate, list, or similar brief piece of writing.
*2.* a scrap of paper.
*3.* _Finance_.
*a.* a certificate representing a fraction of a share of stock.
*b.* a certificate to be exchanged for goods, as at a companystore.
*c.* a certificate indicating the right of the holder to receivepayment later in the form of cash, goods, or land. 4. paper currency in denominations of less than one dollar, formerlyissued in the United States.
*Origin: *
1610–20; earliest sense “scrap of paper” perhaps gradational variantof scrap1 ; subsequent sense development shows influence of script and subscription, with def. 3a specifically a shortening of _subscription receipt_ 


Το σκριπτ:

*script* *noun*
*1.* the letters or characters used in writing by hand; handwriting,especially cursive writing.
*2.* a manuscript or document.
*3.* the text of a manuscript or document.
*4.* the manuscript or one of various copies of the written text of aplay, motion picture, or radio or television broadcast.
*5.* any system of writing.
*6.* _Printing._ a type imitating handwriting. Compare cursive. 
*verb (used with object)*
*7.* to write a script for: _The movie was scripted by a famous author._
*8.* to plan or devise; make arrangements for: _The week-longfestivities were scripted by a team of experts._
*Origin:* 1325–75; Middle English (noun) < Latin _scrīptum_, noun use of neuter past participle of _scrībere_ to write; replacing Middle English _scrit _ < Old French _escrit_ < Latin, as above

Ωραίο μπέρδεμα! Πριν προσπαθήσουμε να ξεμπερδέψουμε το κουβάρι, και αφού είναι ολοφάνερο ότι το μπέρδεμα γίνεται στην οικονομική σημασία του σκριπ/σκριπτ, γιατί να μη δούμε πρώτα τι λέει στο αγγλοελληνικό οικονομικό και ο Χρυσοβιτσιώτης;

*scrip.* Προσωρινό πιστοποιητικό, ομόλογο χρέους ή απόδειξη που αντιπροσωπεύει τμήμα μετοχής κλπ. 
*1.* Έγγραφο που βεβαιώνει ότι ο κάτοχός του έχει ορισμένο δικαίωμα ή προνόμιο ή έχει να λαμβάνει χρήματα ή τίτλους. Π.χ. δημοτική ή κοινοτική αρχή μπορεί να εκδώσει πιστοποιητικά και να τα παραδώσει στο προσωπικό της σε περίπτωση αδυναμίας πληρωμών. Mε το πιστοποιητικό αναγνωρίζεται ότι ο κάτοχός του δικαιούται να λάβει μεταγενεστέρως ορισμένο ποσό. Βλ. και _Stamp Scrip_.
*2. *Πιστοποιητικό που παραδίδεται στους μετόχους μέχρι να εκδοθούν οι πραγματικές μετοχές ή μέχρι να αποπληρώσουν την αξία τους. Είναι διαπραγματεύσιμο και μεταβιβάσιμο. Εκδίδεται συνήθως από τράπεζα για λογαριασμό της εκδότριας εταιρείας.
*3.* Πιστοποιητικό μετοχών που εκδίδεται για κλασματικές μετοχές. Είναι διαπραγματεύσιμο και μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί με ολόκληρη μετοχή αν συγκεντρωθεί ο απαιτούμενος αριθμός. Eκδίδονται μετά την κεφαλαιοποίηση των αποθεματικών ή την αναπροσαρμογή των στοιχείων του ενεργητικού κλπ. _Βλ. stock split._ 
*4.* Χαρτονόμισμα που εκδόθηκε από την κυβέρνηση των ΗΠΑ στη διάρκεια του Εμφύλιου πολέμου. 
*5. *Αποδεικτικά, τοκομερίδια κλπ. αξίες που καταχωρίζονται ενδεικτικώς, συνήθως με μια μονάδα, επειδή θεωρούνται άνευ αξίας. 
*6.* Απόδειξη ανάληψης χρημάτων από ΑΤΜ.

*Το scrip (2) λέγεται και script.*

Από τον Χρυσ. μάθαμε μερικές ακόμη ερμηνείες του scrip (και ακόμη περισσότερες θα βρει όποιος κάνει μια βόλτα στην αγγλική βίκη), αλλά εμείς είναι ώρα πια να επικεντρωθούμε στις επικρατούσες σημασίες στα ελληνικά. Ας αρχίζουμε ξεκαθαρίζοντας το τοπίο:

Η εφημερίδα *Σκριπ*. Είναι όπως τα γράφει πιο πάνω το λήμμα του Παπύρου, εδώ βλέπετε το εξώφυλλο της πρώτης της έκδοσης:







και πατώντας εδώ μπορείτε να τη διαβάσετε στον ιστότοπο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης.

Ας δούμε και ποιες είναι οι καθιερωμένες χρήσεις της λέξης σκριπτ. Δύο δίνει το ΛΝΕΓ:

*σκριπτ (το)* {άκλ.} (στον κινηματογράφο)
*1.* το σενάριο ταινίας
*2.* πρόσωπο με πολλές και σύνθετες αρμοδιότητες τόσο στην προεργασία τής ταινίας όσο και κατά το γύρισμα και το μοντάζ (έλεγχο των διαλόγων, καταγραφή σκηνών και πλάνων, ημερολόγιο γυρισμάτων κ.ά.).

Ειδικά για τις αρμοδιότητες του προσώπου που ονομάζεται σκριπτ βρίσκουμε πολλές λεπτομέρειες και στο pdf του Χούρσογλου, όπου περιγράφονται τα στάδια της ταινίας.

Μια τρίτη χρήση της λέξης σκριπτ έχει μπει πιο πρόσφατα στη γλώσσα, από την πληροφορική. Στο Λεξικό της Πληροφορικής (Κλειδάριθμος/Microsοft) βρίσκουμε:

*script* σενάριο. Πρόγραμμα που αποτελείται από μια σειρά εντολών προς μια εφαρμογή ή βοηθητικό πρόγραμμα.  Αυτό το πρόγραμμα, μάλιστα, κυκλοφορεί ευρύτατα στην πιάτσα και με το υποκοριστικό του, σκριπτάκι.

Έμεινε να ξεκαθαρίσουμε την περίπτωση όπου (κατά Πάπυρο και Χρυσ.) σκριπ = σκριπτ. Η εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι θα έπρεπε να αποφύγουμε (τουλάχιστον στα ελληνικά) αυτή την ισότητα. Από όσο βρήκα, στην Ελλάδα, μόνο μια φορά κυκλοφόρησαν σκριπ. Η ΜΕΕ (πατήστε για να δείτε αναλυτικά τα δύο λήμματα) γράφει:



Παρ' ημίν χρήσις τής λέξεως εγένετο κατά το 1893, ότε η κυβέρνησις Σωτηροπούλου- Ράλλη, αντιμετωπίσασα δεινάς οικονομικάς δυσχερείας του κράτους, απεφάσισε διά του από 30 Μαΐου 1893 διατάγματος την έκδοσιν δανείου κεφαλαιοποιήσεως πρός πληρωμήν των ληξιπροθέσμων τοκοχρεολυτικών δόσεων τών εις χρυσόν δανείων και την δια νομήν σκριπ εις τους δικαιούχους, μέχρι του καταρτισμού των οριστικών τίτλων τού νέου δανείου. Μετά την ανάληψιν όμως της αρχής υπό τού Τρικούπη (10 Δεκεμβρίου 1893) και την επίσημον κήρυξιν της πτωχεύσεως του κράτους ηκυρώθη το εν λόγω διάταγμα και αντί των σκρίπ κατεβάλλετο εις τους ομολογιούχους 30% εις χρυσόν επί των εκάστοτε ληξιπροθέσμων τόκων. Συνεπεία διακωμωδήσεως της όλης υποθέσεως τού δανείου κεφαλοποιήσεως, η λέξις σκριπ περιέπεσεν εις τήν δικαιοδοσίαν της σατίρας.

Εμπίπτει αυτή η περίπτωση στον 2ο ορισμό του Χρυσ. πιο πάνω; Δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος.

Και ένα τελευταίο. Οι παρατηρητικοί, ίσως προσέξατε στην αρχή του λήμματος της ΜΕΕ ότι θεωρεί τη λέξη _scrip_ αγγλική που προέρχεται από τη λέξη _souscription_ (που είναι γαλλική). Εμένα, σήμερα, μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργη αυτή η περιγραφή, αλλά δεν πρέπει να ήταν καθόλου περίεργη όταν γραφόταν, ιδίως αν σκεφτούμε κανείς την επίδραση της γαλλικής γλώσσας στα ελληνικά μέχρι πριν τον Β'ΠΠ.

Πολλά ευχαριστώ σε Ε, Ζ, και Ν[SUP]2[/SUP] για τη βοήθεια στη συλλογή στοιχείων.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 24, 2013)

Βλέποντας _House_ μαθαίνουμε επίσης ότι το scrip χρησιμοποιείται και ως συντόμευση του _prescription_, της ιατρικής συνταγής.


----------



## cougr (Mar 26, 2013)

Πολύ συνηθισμένο συνώνυμο του _prescription_ είναι και το _script_.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 26, 2013)

> [h=2]Ναι, είναι βέβαιο: δεν υπάρχει *σ κ ρ ι π γκαζιού[/h]



σκριπ γκαζιού υπήρχε, υπάρχει και είναι βέβαιο ότι θα συνεχίσει και να υπάρχει. Το πώς προέκυψε, αν είναι σωστό ή λάθος και κατά πόσο είναι σίγουρα συζητήσιμα, αλλά η ίδια η ύπαρξη όχι.

Π.χ. από το επίσημο service manual της Honda CBF1000 (Σαρακάκης):


----------



## Earion (Mar 28, 2013)

Η αμφισβήτηση δεν είναι στο αν υπάρχει, αλλά στο αν είναι λάθος. Και είναι λάθος, δεν χωρεί αμφιβολία. Τόσο μάλιστα που δεν θα με εξέπληττε, αν μάθαινα από κάποιον Σέρλοκ Χολμς κυνηγό των λαθών των εγχειριδίων ότι για τη μοιραία αυτή αντικατάσταση ενός μόνο γράμματος φταίει κάποια μυγούλα που έπεσε στα πλήκτρα της γραφομηχανής (βλ. _Μπραζίλ_). Το μόνο που απομένει ως ερώτημα είναι εμείς τι κάνουμε. Τι κάνει ο καθένας μας. Γιατί, ας πούμε, όποιος κινείται σε αυτούς τους χώρους (των μοτοσικλετών) να μην κάνει ένα μικρό γλωσσικό ακτιβισμό; Δεν θα μπορούσε να επισημάνει το λάθος στους υπεύθυνους και να διαδώσει το σωστό;


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 28, 2013)

Earion said:


> Δεν θα μπορούσε να επισημάνει το λάθος στους υπεύθυνους και να διαδώσει το σωστό;



Βέβαια θα μπορούσε, το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο αυτό είναι εφικτό κάθε φορά, διότι ένας όρος άπαξ και πάρει τον δρόμο της καθιέρωσης, συνήθως δεν υπάρχει γυρισμός. Όταν το συγκεκριμένο εξάρτημα όλος ο κόσμος στα συνεργεία το έχει μάθει και το ξέρει ως σκριπ (π.χ.), δεν πρόκειται να μπει στη διαδικασία να το ξαναμάθει. Ίσως αν ο ακτιβισμός που λες γινόταν στα πολύ πρώιμα στάδια, οπότε θα υπάρχε χρόνος για ας πούμε άρση της καθιέρωσης αυτής. Η μόνη ρεαλιστική λύση που έχω βρει προσωπικά είναι η χρήση παρένθεσης αν θέλω σώνει και καλά να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιον σωστότερο όρο, π.χ. εν προκειμένω δίπλα στο ας πούμε χερούλι γκαζιού να βάλω μια παρένθεση (σκριπ). 
Ο μάστορας που έχουν πάρει φωτιά τα μπατζάκια του και βιάζεται να εξυπηρετήσει τον πελάτη δεν πρόκειται να μπει στην διαδικασία να ψάξει τι και πώς, γιατί έτσι κι όχι αλλιώς, θέλει απλά να κάνει την δουλειά του, δεν θέλει εμπόδια στην δουλειά του, και το να του παρουσιάσεις κάτι άγνωστο είναι εμπόδιο, κι εκνευριστικό μάλιστα. Καλώς ή κακώς.

Προσωπική γνώμη που έχω εκφράσει και στο παρελθόν (και που μου έχει κοστίσει...): Τα λάθη και αυτού του είδους, είναι ένας παμπάλαιος και απόλυτα φυσιολογικός μηχανισμός εξέλιξης της γλώσσας και συνήθως (όχι πάντα) το να πας κόντρα σ' αυτά είναι ίσως η πιο μάταιη σπατάλη του χρόνου σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2013)

Δεν θα διαφωνείς, όμως, LV ότι θα μπορούσε σιγά σιγά να φύγει ο όρος τουλάχιστον από τα εγχειρίδια και τις ιστοσελίδες και τον γραπτό και τον επιμελημένο προφορικό λόγο και να αντικατασταθεί έστω από το ακριβές γκριπ; Μια απλή παρατήρηση της μορφής «Όχι σκριπ, γκριπ. Ομόλογο είναι για να το λέμε σκριπ;» μπορεί να κάνει θαύματα...


----------



## Earion (Mar 28, 2013)

...και κυρίως από αυτούς που γράφουν (μεταφράζουν) δηλαδή τα εγχειρίδια, που, δεν μπορεί, μικρός θα είναι ο αριθμός τους --και ίσως να περνούν καμιά φορά κι από εδώ...


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 28, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν θα διαφωνείς, όμως, LV ότι θα μπορούσε σιγά σιγά να φύγει ο όρος τουλάχιστον από τα εγχειρίδια και τις ιστοσελίδες και τον γραπτό και τον επιμελημένο προφορικό λόγο και να αντικατασταθεί έστω από το ακριβές γκριπ; Μια απλή παρατήρηση της μορφής «Όχι σκριπ, γκριπ. Ομόλογο είναι για να το λέμε σκριπ;» μπορεί να κάνει θαύματα...



Φυσικά και δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά ειδικά για το συγκεκριμένο φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα μπορούσε. Αν σκεφτείς πόσες εκατοντάδες μηχανές (η συγκεκριμένη) ή και δεκάδες χιλιάδες (γενικώς [email protected]Σαρακάκης) έχουν ήδη πουληθεί πακέτο με το συγκεκριμένο τεχνικό εγχειρίδιο, μπορείς να φανταστείς πόση απήχηση θα είχε να προσπαθήσεις να επιβάλλεις κάτι διαφορετικό σε χρήστες και μηχανικούς που ήδη έχουν γαλουχηθεί στον συγκεκριμένο όρο. Χώρια ότι υποψιάζομαι ότι η προέλευση της λέξης πάει χρονικά πιο πίσω ακόμα, δεν πιστεύω ότι ήταν απλώς μία πρόσφατη λάθος πληκτρολόγηση. 



Earion said:


> ...και κυρίως από αυτούς που γράφουν (μεταφράζουν) δηλαδή τα εγχειρίδια, που, δεν μπορεί, μικρός θα είναι ο αριθμός τους --και ίσως να περνούν καμιά φορά κι από εδώ...



Δύσκολο. Ακόμα κι αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι δυνατόν να βρεθούν όλοι οι συνεργάτες-μεταφραστές του Σαρακάκη και να πειστούν να εγκαταλείψουν στο εξής τον υπάρχοντα ντε φάκτο «κάνον» όρο, με τα ήδη υπάρχοντα εγχειρίδια και την ήδη υπάρχουσα καθιέρωση τι γίνεται; Χώρια ότι κι αριθμητικά αυτόν τον καιρό και στο άμεσο μέλλον η αγορά κινείται ως επί το πλείστον με μεταχειρισμένες μοτοσικλέτες, δηλαδή τα νέας εκτύπωσης εγχειρίδια θα είναι αναλογικά κάτι σαν σταγόνα στον ωκεανό. Με λίγα λόγια πιστεύω ότι είναι μάταιο, και το μόνο που μπορεί να γίνει σε καθαρά πρακτικό επίπεδο (χωρίς να κινδυνεύουμε κι από την συνεπακόλουθη επιμέλεια) είναι ένα είδος διπλής αναγραφής; μια παρένθεση; Μια σημείωση «γνωστό κι ως σκριπ»;


----------



## Otis (Mar 29, 2013)

Το εγχειρίδιο στα αγγλικά γράφει throttle grip, και αυτό μεταφράστηκε ως σκριπ γκαζιού. Τι γκριπ τι σκρίπ. Αστείο:)


----------

